# Annapolis Sailboat Show



## Stteve (Jul 25, 2014)

Is anyone familiar with the area and which hotels may still have rooms, called Lowes and the marriott and they are both full! Thanks Stteve...


----------



## Quickstep192 (Jan 6, 2001)

There's a Westin about a mile from the harbor.


----------



## Donna_F (Nov 7, 2005)

Most of the hotels outside of town have free shuttles to the show so don't be wary of being farther out. Less expensive, too. Before we started sailing down we stayed at Lowes and the hotel next door (Irish name, can't remember what it is) because we liked to be within walking distance. I always had to call for reservations by February or March. They fill up quickly.


----------



## 4arch (Jul 7, 2009)

If you're trying to reserve a hotel room for this year's show you'll probably have to stay in Baltimore or one of the hotels near BWI. Commuting across the Bay Bridge to hotels on Kent Island/Grasonville can be an option too. Now would be the time to start thinking about reserving a room for the 2015 show.


----------



## killarney_sailor (May 4, 2006)

Checkout hotwire.com and see how you do. We have had good success with them, as long as you don't mind not knowing what hotel you are getting. Their star rating is pretty conservative.


----------



## Quickstep192 (Jan 6, 2001)

I believe the hotel with the Irish name is O'Callaghan Annapolis Hotel.


----------



## Stteve (Jul 25, 2014)

Thanks to everyone who responded.. . .guess I will know better next year although may not need to go then if I find a nice saikboat this year! Take care...... Stteve...


----------



## emcentar (Apr 28, 2009)

DC and Baltimore are much bigger towns than Annapolis, and you can combine the boat show with some DC sightseeing if you stay in DC.


----------



## T37Chef (Oct 9, 2006)

Consider Bowie or BWI area as mentioned. You may get lucky finding a room private redsidence or B&B like many do doing graduation week from the Naval Academy. 

Cheers


----------



## chuck53 (Oct 13, 2009)

Stteve said:


> Thanks to everyone who responded.. . .guess I will know better next year although may not need to go then if I find a nice saikboat this year! Take care...... Stteve...


There's a LOT of hotels within 10 miles of Annapolis. Any of the hotel search engines will find some for you. There are a few that won't give you a name until you commit, but most do. I've used Expedia quite a bit. Thursday is the best day to go, it's VIP day. Costs more but crowds are a lot smaller.

If you have to drive into town,most people go to the Naval academy football stadium parking lot to park and they have buses to take you right to the gate. The wait time is seldom more than 5 minutes.


----------



## Stteve (Jul 25, 2014)

Thanks for the information! I am planning on atending on Thursday.....


----------



## JimMcGee (Jun 23, 2005)

There are always reasonable rooms around BWI and it's and easy ride down 97 into Annapolis.

I'm not a fan of the buses. We usually get into town early in the morning and grab breakfast before the show.


----------



## SVAuspicious (Oct 31, 2006)

Stteve said:


> Is anyone familiar with the area and which hotels may still have rooms, called Lowes and the marriott and they are both full!


Go for BWI hotels.

I just called everyplace in Annapolis (B&Bs, hotels, and the major house rental firms) last week trying to find a room for Jimmy Cornell who will unexpectedly be in Annapolis for Boat Show. No luck. I couldn't find anywhere within range of the shuttles, much less in walking distance. Jimmy is staying in our guest room.

There is plenty of room up near BWI. Unless you are here first thing in the morning use one of the parking garages on West St and take a shuttle. Parking should be available at the Naval Academy stadium again, also with a shuttle.

City of Annapolis police will once again be enforcing parking regulations aggressively in Eastport (the issue is fire truck access). Pay attention to the parking signs that require a resident sticker for parking. Neighbors will call for tows.

If you like the show stop somewhere on your way out and make reservations for next year. Remember you are not only competing with all the attendees but all the out of town venders and brokers.


----------



## chuck53 (Oct 13, 2009)

JimMcGee said:


> I'm not a fan of the buses. We usually get into town early in the morning and grab breakfast before the show.


I'm not crazy about the buses either, but it beats the heck out of getting up at 5 am to get there early enough to get a parking spot within walking distance. I'm driving in from south of Richmond.


----------



## chuck53 (Oct 13, 2009)

SVAuspicious said:


> Go for BWI hotels.
> 
> I just called everyplace in Annapolis (B&Bs, hotels, and the major house rental firms) last week trying to find a room for Jimmy Cornell who will unexpectedly be in Annapolis for Boat Show. No luck.


My wife travels a lot in her business. She learned years ago that usually you waste your time calling individual hotels. MUCH better luck using the hotel search engines...Hotwire, Expedia, Travelocity, etc. Often she would call and get "sorry, no vacancy". Go online and like magic, rooms are available...and cheaper than talking to a hotel employee.


----------



## SVAuspicious (Oct 31, 2006)

chuck53 said:


> My wife travels a lot in her business. She learned years ago that usually you waste your time calling individual hotels. MUCH better luck using the hotel search engines...Hotwire, Expedia, Travelocity, etc. Often she would call and get "sorry, no vacancy". Go online and like magic, rooms are available...and cheaper than talking to a hotel employee.


I did that also. B&B aggregators, Hotwire, Kayak, ....

Reservations for Boat Show in Annapolis start a year out and the spots are pretty much gone by July. You might catch a break into August. After that you are counting on cancellations.


----------



## Stteve (Jul 25, 2014)

Just wanted to let everyone know that I found a room for the 9th and 10th and hopefully that will be enough.......if not I'll try later for some cancellations!!!! Thanks again Stteve...


----------



## heather2014 (Aug 1, 2014)

My hubs and I had to get a hotel across the bridge but it's only 10 miles away. We can not wait. This is our first one


----------



## Stteve (Jul 25, 2014)

So are the two of you already sailors or looking for your first boat?


----------



## heather2014 (Aug 1, 2014)

Stteve...my husband and I jut got our first sailboat this year. We got an O'day 23. I had bought him sailing lessons for Father's Day.


----------



## Stteve (Jul 25, 2014)

Wow nice present!!! I actually tried buying an O'Day40 she was a beauty but I lost her because of a devorce I'm going through!!!


----------



## heather2014 (Aug 1, 2014)

I'm sorry for your situation. Nothing hurts more than losing a good boat. Lol


----------



## Stteve (Jul 25, 2014)

Yeah and she was a good lookin old gal!!!!


----------



## Stteve (Jul 25, 2014)

Yeah I'm really gonna miss that old gal..she was a beauty!!!


----------



## chef2sail (Nov 27, 2007)

We will be anchoring in Back Creek and dinghying over. Looking at mainly the vendors. Must stop at the Hylas and to drool though.


----------



## Jiminri (Aug 26, 2012)

heather2014 said:


> ...my husband and I jut got our first sailboat this year.


"First sailboat"! Heather...congrats for recognizing this sailing affliction means THERE WILL BE a second, and....

Enjoy your new boat and the show. You'll have a blast!


----------



## T37Chef (Oct 9, 2006)

I hope to be down Wednesday with Auspicious and my wife and I are planning to go to the show Friday as usual. Hope to meet up with some of you all at some point, I will probably be around most of the weekend through Monday


----------



## SVAuspicious (Oct 31, 2006)

A special event during Boat Show.

http://www.sailnet.com/forums/gener...lated/168161-cocktails-jimmy.html#post2238089

Track me down and let me know that you are a Sailnet member and I'll introduce you to Jimmy.

Aventura should be under the Marriott on the bulkhead although that hasn't been confirmed yet.


----------



## rockDAWG (Sep 6, 2006)

SVAuspicious said:


> Track me down and let me know that you are a Sailnet member and I'll introduce you to Jimmy.


Whoa.... this will be awesome. Can I have a selfie with Jimmy too? Now that is a cool bragging right. I hope the selfie will get me some big discount on everything....hahah.

Look, people my good buddy Jimmy and me. We are good friend....... hahah.

I know of some folks here on Sailnet, if he has communicated with someone in PM, shaken hand or had lunch. All suddenly, he would announce to the world they are great buddy. ....hehehe, really?

The question is: What is it in Jimmy for meeting us/me....lol. I guess it is good PR. I will try to attend as a by-stander listening what he telling us (hopefully learn something important) and watching some strangers BS'ing up their ass in front of Jimmy. That is good entertainments for a day.


----------



## SVAuspicious (Oct 31, 2006)

rockDAWG said:


> Can I have a selfie with Jimmy too?


You don't need a selfie. We'll have someone taking pictures. Get me your e-mail address and I'll get you all the pictures so you can take your pick.

Jimmy is a cruiser just like the rest of us. He's a very friendly person. He does get a little frustrated at being asked the same questions over and over again. If anyone is a pain then my good friend Guido will have a chat with you behind the boathouse. *grin* Be polite and respectful as you would with friends and family and you'll find Jimmy to be a wonderful new friend.

As to what is in it for Jimmy - we're pricing so we break even or a little less. Jimmy will be selling his books. The big deal is "cruisers helping cruisers" in the spirit of SSCA.


----------



## rockDAWG (Sep 6, 2006)

I have his earlier book. But thinking to order his new pilot chart book from Amazon today or tomorrow so that I can have him to sign, then I will pass it to my kids....hahaha.

Cornell's Ocean Atlas by Jimmy and Ivan Cornell


----------



## T37Chef (Oct 9, 2006)

rockDAWG said:


> Whoa.... this will be awesome. Can I have a selfie with Jimmy too? Now that is a cool bragging right. I hope the selfie will get me some big discount on everything....hahah.
> 
> Look, people my good buddy Jimmy and me. We are good friend....... hahah.
> 
> ...


Um...just not getting the humor youre trying to portray in this post?


----------



## rockDAWG (Sep 6, 2006)

T37Chef said:


> Um...just not getting the humor youre trying to portray in this post?


Captain, I would not worry it. The humor was not on you.


----------



## SVAuspicious (Oct 31, 2006)

rockDAWG said:


> Captain, I would not worry it. The humor was not on you.


Was it aimed at me perhaps? Jimmy called me to ask for help. I was pleased to help him. We are friends. We've known each other for several years. I set up his presentations in Annapolis. I'm sailing with him from Newport to Annapolis. I know his family. Does that count? Otherwise your point is lost on me.

Jimmy Cornell is a luminary in the sailing world. The opportunity to help him share his experiences with others is one I am honored to contribute to. I've seen Jimmy speak a number of times, several of which I contributed to. He is a real hoot. Anyone that is coming to Annapolis (or lives here) for the Boat Show should, in my opinion, plan to spend Friday or Saturday evening with Jimmy at Port Annapolis. You'll enjoy yourself. You'll meet other interesting people. You'll see some outstanding pictures from Jimmy's travels. You might even learn something. I do every time I talk to Jimmy.


----------



## svzephyr44 (Jun 26, 2000)

[Thread Hijack]
Dave - is there a sub-forum or forum for SSCA? I can't find it.
[/Thread Hijack]


----------



## Donna_F (Nov 7, 2005)

svzephyr44 said:


> [Thread Hijack]
> Dave - is there a sub-forum or forum for SSCA? I can't find it.
> [/Thread Hijack]


No subforum but there is a stuck thread:

http://www.sailnet.com/forums/general-discussion-sailing-related/133009-ssca-ssu-updates.html


----------



## archimedes (May 14, 2014)

Can anyone give me an idea how the Spring show in April compares to the show in October?

Are they essentially the same?


----------



## 4arch (Jul 7, 2009)

archimedes said:


> Can anyone give me an idea how the Spring show in April compares to the show in October?
> 
> Are they essentially the same?


Not even close. The spring show has about 1/4 as many vendors and nowhere near as many in-water boats on display.


----------



## killarney_sailor (May 4, 2006)

We just decided to go the show (quick break from our responsibilities). Only be there on Thursday if anyone is around.


----------



## jimgo (Sep 12, 2011)

We expect to be there Saturday. Family of 4, with 2 young(ish) boys.


----------



## T37Chef (Oct 9, 2006)

Kudos to Spotless Stainless for sending me a ticket, yippee.


----------



## jameswilson29 (Aug 15, 2009)

Looks like rain is in the forecast this weekend 30 - 40% chance each day...take some photos of folks standing around in their foul weather gear for our mutual enjoyment!


----------



## jimgo (Sep 12, 2011)

Chef, they sent me one too. Very much appreciated!


----------



## T37Chef (Oct 9, 2006)

Going to the boat show in the rain is the best time to look at boats, gives you an opportunity to see how well drainage has been designed and possible puddles / leaks could occur. I have been on a few new boats that showed leaks at the show, really


----------



## SVAuspicious (Oct 31, 2006)

jameswilson29 said:


> Looks like rain is in the forecast this weekend 30 - 40% chance each day...take some photos of folks standing around in their foul weather gear for our mutual enjoyment!


Some of the best Boat Shows I have been to have been while it was raining. It keeps the tire-kickers, wanna-bes, and "day out with the family" crowd away. There is more room on the docks and in the tents and buildings. Parking is easier. There is less competition for the technical expertise of the venders (if you can sort the wheat from the chaff).

I've never had to work my way around infants in strollers in the rain. I've never had to find a way through a clump of people chatting on subjects about which they have no knowledge in the rain. I've never been blocked from obtaining information I wanted by a bunch of people asking inane questions in the rain.

Rain, even just the forecast of rain, is good news.


----------



## 4arch (Jul 7, 2009)

I will be at the show tomorrow but need to hop on a call with a client for about 45 minutes in the afternoon. Does anyone know of a QUIET area either within the show grounds or just outside? It can be outdoors as long as there's not excessive traffic or background noise.


----------



## SVAuspicious (Oct 31, 2006)

4arch said:


> I will be at the show tomorrow but need to hop on a call with a client for about 45 minutes in the afternoon. Does anyone know of a QUIET area either within the show grounds or just outside? It can be outdoors as long as there's not excessive traffic or background noise.


It depends on what time it is. You might try the little park between the old NRP office and the dinghy dock between the show and the Academy. You could try the parking lot of the old Fawcett building. If the timing works, try one of the seminar conference rooms at the Marriott.


----------



## Donna_F (Nov 7, 2005)

SVAuspicious said:


> Some of the best Boat Shows I have been to have been while it was raining. It keeps the tire-kickers, wanna-bes, and "day out with the family" crowd away. There is more room on the docks and in the tents and buildings. Parking is easier. There is less competition for the technical expertise of the venders (if you can sort the wheat from the chaff).
> 
> I've never had to work my way around infants in strollers in the rain. I've never had to find a way through a clump of people chatting on subjects about which they have no knowledge in the rain. I've never been blocked from obtaining information I wanted by a bunch of people asking inane questions in the rain.
> 
> Rain, even just the forecast of rain, is good news.


+1 on being there in the rain.

Also I find that most people leave their weather skills on the boat. Pay attention to the forecast and possible fronts coming through. If you time it right, you can get your Painkiller and an empty table before the squall hits and the masses run for cover. Works every time.


----------



## jameswilson29 (Aug 15, 2009)

For all those who like to stand in line out in the rain, your dreams will come true!

Probability of rain increasing to 40-60% chance of rain each day...heh, heh, heh...


----------



## ImASonOfaSailor (Jun 26, 2007)

We are staying at the La Quinta Inn & Suites in Glen Burnie. I just cant believe how many boat builders are still in business , who is buying these boats? I will be wearing my boat 

Bring on the Painkillers


----------



## redstripesailor (Sep 6, 2006)

Anyone know if the crowds are typically better on Monday?


----------



## TakeFive (Oct 22, 2009)

redstripesailor said:


> Anyone know if the crowds are typically better on Monday?


Define "better." Are you an exhibitor/vendor, or a looker/buyer?


----------



## redstripesailor (Sep 6, 2006)

TakeFive said:


> Define "better." Are you an exhibitor/vendor, or a looker/buyer?


I think window shopper is the most appropriate definition.


----------



## 4arch (Jul 7, 2009)

redstripesailor said:


> Anyone know if the crowds are typically better on Monday?


The crowds are definitely less on Monday though if it rains all weekend maybe not much less. The vendors and brokers do seem to get a little worn out by day 5 and some of the vendors who stock items for cash and carry in their booths run low by then. A handful even pack up and take off altogether. On the plus side, you can watch the show breakdown from the deck of Pussers while nursing a painkiller starting at 5 PM. Sometimes that's more fun than the show itself!


----------



## ImASonOfaSailor (Jun 26, 2007)

The last i looked it was 30% chance on Saturday and Sunday 20% of rain! Im going for Saturday so maybe people will stay away!


----------



## jameswilson29 (Aug 15, 2009)

ImASonOfaSailor said:


> The last i looked it was 30% chance on Saturday and Sunday 20% of rain! Im going for Saturday so maybe people will stay away!


You seem to be looking at the wrong location: National Weather Service

Chance of precipitation is *50%* Friday, *80%* Friday night, *60%* Saturday, 30% Sunday and Columbus Day. Prepare for rain!


----------



## TakeFive (Oct 22, 2009)

Not sure why the weather is such a big deal. I am more likely to go if it's raining because crowds are much less. Plus I won't be missing out an any of the nice fair weather activities that I might do otherwise.


----------



## jimgo (Sep 12, 2011)

That was my thought, Rick. As long as it isn't POURING out, it could be a nice way to spend an otherwise crummy day.


----------



## T37Chef (Oct 9, 2006)

We ( my wife Irene ) and I will be at the show Friday...I hope it rains all day  I will be wearing a green hat with a Gold T37 logo and Tartan Yachts on the back. 

After the show we're meeting up with some friends for a drink or three then dinner with some others at my chef friend restaurant Azure at the Westin. Looking forward to meeting Jimmy and seeing his custom boat. Whoop whoop

Say hey if you wish, painkillers around 11:00, 1:00, and 3:00


----------



## 4arch (Jul 7, 2009)

Is this the first show West Marine has sat out? I can't remember if they were there last year or not. Not only was the huge tent they had in the past not there, they didn't have so much as a single banner up or ad in the program. I wonder if they had a falling out with the show organizers. It would be odd for them to sit on the sidelines of such an important show otherwise. They're apparently not coming for the power show either.


----------



## Jiminri (Aug 26, 2012)

4arch said:


> Is this the first show West Marine has sat out? I can't remember if they were there last year or not. Not only was the huge tent they had in the past not there, they didn't have so much as a single banner up or ad in the program. I wonder if they had a falling out with the show organizers. It would be odd for them to sit on the sidelines of such an important show otherwise. They're apparently not coming for the power show either.


Not a great loss for me. And that's not because I do not shop at WM, I do and I appreciate having their stores conveniently available. But that's exactly why I think it's no loss for me if they are not at the show. I use my time to talk to vendors and see merchandise that it would be difficult or impossible to see otherwise. I never ventured into the WM booth. Although sometimes I stopped at their store on the way home. Maybe customers like me figured into their calculations about whether to participate.


----------



## jameswilson29 (Aug 15, 2009)

I am sure they are taking reasonable precautions against the transmission of Ebola - such as having everyone walk through a bleach shower and taking body temperatures of anyone wearing an I Love West Africa T-shirt before entering the boat show...


----------



## SVAuspicious (Oct 31, 2006)

I'll miss the great deal on boat hooks that seemed to be a West Marine tradition at Boat Shows. I like having a few of the fixed boat hooks for guests to use while "helping" so I don't regret the loss when they get dropped overboard.


----------



## T37Chef (Oct 9, 2006)

Ah yes, the cheap boat hooks!


----------



## engineer_sailor (Aug 27, 2011)

Chef
We are at the show today (Friday) too

Josh


----------



## T37Chef (Oct 9, 2006)

On my first painkiller


----------



## 4arch (Jul 7, 2009)

I had originally planned to go Monday but a friend had an unneeded extra ticket for Thursday I couldn't pass up. I dropped my Autostream feathering prop off to Martec to take back to CA for a rebuild. I talked to the guys at Euro Marine about some calibration issues with the AP and wind instruments that came with my boat. The guy offered to walk me through settings over the phone next time I'm aboard and have time to call so I was pretty impressed. Talked to some of the local marine services reps there about my engine and of course they all wanted to sell me a new engine. The engine isn't trash by any means but it's becoming impossible to find mechanics who are actually willing to fix stuff anymore! I don't really have time to take the head off and replace the guide seals, but I may have no choice but to make the time. I also did some more dinghy and engine looking but didn't jump. One vendor had a 15 HP outboard display model for $2100 which I thought was a great deal. I wouldn't be surprised if someone snapped it up already. I bought a Mantus anchor bridle, a Garhauer vang to use as a boom preventer, and of course a couple painkillers!


----------



## TakeFive (Oct 22, 2009)

We are here. Parked on the street in Eastport. Rain just slowed, and radar says it should be the last of it. Heading for the ballroom for the inspection seminar.

Who is here today?


----------



## SVAuspicious (Oct 31, 2006)

Recovering from a very late dinner with T37Chef and JonEisbert last night. We got home at 0100. I will likely take a nap before heading back to the show for the afternoon and then Jimmy Cornell's seminar at the Maryland Inn this evening.


----------



## SVAuspicious (Oct 31, 2006)

SVAuspicious said:


> Recovering from a very late dinner with T37Chef and JonEisbert last night.


http://www.sailnet.com/forums/chesapeake-bay/49075-chesapeake-bay-eats-49.html#post2266194


----------



## TakeFive (Oct 22, 2009)

FWIW, we will be at Fleet Reserve Club for lunch around noon. Let me know if you would like to meet up.

Are any of you manning booths today?


----------



## mbianka (Sep 19, 2014)

If anyone passes the Sailrite Booth. Can you ask if they are having any boat show specials on their Zig Zag sewing machine.


----------



## Skipper Jer (Aug 26, 2008)

mbianka said:


> If anyone passes the Sailrite Booth. Can you ask if they are having any boat show specials on their Zig Zag sewing machine.


Go to their web site. They are having a 10% off boat show sale on the zig zag machines. 
Sailrite - Fabric, Canvas, and Marine Supplies Since 1969


----------



## mbianka (Sep 19, 2014)

Captainmeme said:


> Go to their web site. They are having a 10% off boat show sale on the zig zag machines.
> Sailrite - Fabric, Canvas, and Marine Supplies Since 1969


Thanks!


----------



## T37Chef (Oct 9, 2006)

engineer_sailor said:


> Chef
> We are at the show today (Friday) too
> 
> Josh


Josh, great meeting you and your wife yesterday. We will have to plan a trip so the kids can meet. Say hello to Ken, Chris, and JB for me.

Cheers


----------



## T37Chef (Oct 9, 2006)

SVAuspicious said:


> Recovering from a very late dinner with T37Chef and JonEisbert last night. We got home at 0100. I will likely take a nap before heading back to the show for the afternoon and then Jimmy Cornell's seminar at the Maryland Inn this evening.


Dave/Auspicious and Jon...awesome time last evening. I wasn't expecting Chef Barrett to hook us up with what, 10 courses or something like that...but it sure was fun nonetheless.

Having the opportunity to sit with Jimmy and hear his many stories among friends is a good night! Learning, sharing, and camaraderie. How often does one get to dine with a sailing legend anyway?  The seminar last night was fantastic, his passion for sailing and sharing it with the world is inspiring.

Jon, I hope you found your car at some point? Was great to finally meet you and get the chance to put a face with the SN name...cheers

Wheres Tempest/Jim? Great meeting up with you, as well as meeting some of your friends at the Fleet Reserve. Cheers my friend 

So we walked away only spending about 200 boat bucks, if I order the solar panel and controller. Otherwise I think we did quite well, maybe just 80 boat bucks  A lot better than two years ago when we purchased the new Beta 38...woooo that was a expensive show in 2012 :laugher

Now the list of projects just got longer; does it ever end...nope 
- install new bow roller
- install new chart table LED light
- Read Jimmy Cornell's "world Cruising Routes" (okay, not work, that's more fun)
- install Doel fin on the dingy outboard (going to get the thing to plan with the four us one way or another )
- picked up my annual replacement bag of Kanberra Gel

Brian/4arch - I honestly don't remember exactly which panel, its fairly large Kyocera, IIRC its 235 watt or close to that, picking it up Monday near the end of the show. I couldn't pass up their price , I suppose they rather me take it home than themselves


----------



## travlin-easy (Dec 24, 2010)

Shawn, do you have mounts for the panel, and a place to mount that monster? If not, I'll be more than happy to shoot some photos of the mount I designed and how easy and inexpensive it was to install.

Let me know,

Gary


----------



## T37Chef (Oct 9, 2006)

They are putting everything together I need, for mounting on the davit.

Thanks G Stud


----------



## Skipper Jer (Aug 26, 2008)

travlineasy said:


> Shawn, do you have mounts for the panel, and a place to mount that monster? If not, I'll be more than happy to shoot some photos of the mount I designed and how easy and inexpensive it was to install.
> 
> Let me know,
> 
> Gary


Greetings Gary, Could you post the photos of the mounts, maybe other people would like to see them?


----------



## travlin-easy (Dec 24, 2010)

Here ya go -










The connections to the rail was made using standard, split Bimini connectors to 12-inch pieces of stainless tube that I got from a canvas shop for $3 each. They were essentially scrap. The connection at the panel was made using a strip of 1/4-inch thick aluminum angle held in place to the solar panel frame with stainless screws. The connection to the aluminum strips was made using Bimini connectors. Total cost was under $30 for the bracket parts. For added stability, I decided to anchor the panel to the back stay using a cable tie and covered the back stay where the anchor point is with a short strip of split, plastic tubing. The rig is solid as a rock and works quite well. The panel was purchased from Home Depot while I was in Marathon because my more expensive panel died a few days after arriving in Florida. The panel is 100-watts, fits nicely, doesn't get in the way of anything, does not extend beyond the stern rub rail so it cannot hit the dock.

Here's the one I purchased Grape Solar 100-Watt Polycrystalline Solar Panel for RV's, Boats and 12-Volt Systems-GS-Star-100W at The Home Depot

Gary


----------



## JonEisberg (Dec 3, 2010)

T37Chef said:


> Dave/Auspicious and Jon...awesome time last evening. I wasn't expecting Chef Barrett to hook us up with what, 10 courses or something like that...but it sure was fun nonetheless.
> 
> Having the opportunity to sit with Jimmy and hear his many stories among friends is a good night! Learning, sharing, and camaraderie. How often does one get to dine with a sailing legend anyway?  The seminar last night was fantastic, his passion for sailing and sharing it with the world is inspiring.
> 
> Jon, I hope you found your car at some point? Was great to finally meet you and get the chance to put a face with the SN name...cheers


What, you guys with your smartphones, you can't find your cars without them?  Hell, I park on that same block every year, I could have found it in my sleep...

Shawn, and Dave, (and of course, Jimmy) I can't begin to tell you how much I enjoyed Friday evening. Definitely one of my best Annapolis show experiences ever... From Jimmy's presentation, to that dinner that was completely off the charts (on a scale of 1-10, that meal probably rated about a 12), to several hours spent in the company of one of sailing's royalty, and a pair of lovely ladies added to the mix... what a treat...

Gotta wonder about that Cornell guy, however... I mean, what kind of sailor has to have it explained to him what a sailing forum like Sailnet actually is? You did well with that one, Dave... 

Thanks again for making it all happen guys, and what a pleasure to finally meet you and your wives...

Only downside, aside from the massive calorie count from Friday, is that I've developed an insatiable craving for more pumpkin ice cream...



Oh, and jameswilson, you've gotta work harder on your rain dance, dude... By my count, we only had about 15 minutes of a very light drizzle all day long on Friday... I think the big Gunboat was the only boat I saw that had much of a wait, i pretty much strolled right on everything else, including Jimmy's Garcia, and the new Morris 48...


----------



## ImASonOfaSailor (Jun 26, 2007)

[/url said:


> Chance of precipitation is *50%* Friday, *80%* Friday night, *60%* Saturday, 30% Sunday and Columbus Day. Prepare for rain!


Well it seems the rain wasnt that bad on Saturday!


----------



## SVAuspicious (Oct 31, 2006)

The whole weekend was overcast with the odd drizzle. Perfect. The forecast kept the tirekickers home and we didn't have to get wet. A winner of a boat show.

After years of correspondence and phone calls, Jon Eisberg and I finally got the chance to meet and talk.


----------



## JonEisberg (Dec 3, 2010)

4arch said:


> Is this the first show West Marine has sat out? I can't remember if they were there last year or not. Not only was the huge tent they had in the past not there, they didn't have so much as a single banner up or ad in the program. I wonder if they had a falling out with the show organizers. It would be odd for them to sit on the sidelines of such an important show otherwise. They're apparently not coming for the power show either.


Apparently WM has taken the decision to give all the boat shows a miss, at least for the foreseeable future... They're skipping Lauderdale and Miami, as well...

One thing conspicuously absent this year from the last time I did the show, was the hourly _APPLAUSE_ from the show patrons after each demonstration of the Beneteau Sense-Boat's Dock n' Go joystick system... A little birdie tells me that Beneteau and Jeanneau have come to accept that this contraption is not quite ready for prime time, and are downplaying the system in their marketing, and no longer aggressively pushing the option on new buyers...

Which begs the question, I suppose... Will the future of cruising be placed in further jeopardy, if the next generation of boat owners might be compelled to actually learn how to maneuver a larger sailboat without a joystick, or with the assistance of a bow thruster alone?



Anyone wanna place their bets on how much longer before the show is officially re-named the "United States Multihull and Yacht Charter Vacation Show"?


----------



## TakeFive (Oct 22, 2009)

I was surprised that Defender had no merchandise at the show...just a tiny booth handing out flyers and registering people for their grand prize.


----------



## Jiminri (Aug 26, 2012)

JonEisberg said:


> Anyone wanna place their bets on how much longer before the show is officially re-named the "United States Multihull and Yacht Charter Vacation Show"?


There seemed to be a lot more cats at the show than I recall seeing in prior years, or maybe I just noticed them this year.

I was wondering if the addition of the brokerage section this year was purposefully intended to help Annapolis continue its claim to be the largest in-water sailboat show.


----------



## 4arch (Jul 7, 2009)

Jiminri said:


> There seemed to be a lot more cats at the show than I recall seeing in prior years, or maybe I just noticed them this year.
> 
> I was wondering if the addition of the brokerage section this year was purposefully intended to help Annapolis continue its claim to be the largest in-water sailboat show.


Don't know why they needed it. There seemed to be a lot of empty and underutilized water at the main venue. The floating barge tents at the end of ego alley where Island Packet always used to be were a huge waste of space. They could have fit all that stuff on land and packed a lot more boats in, as in years past.

I guess most of the cats being bought at the show are being taken south since I'd be surprised if cat penetration on the Chesapeake has cracked .25%.


----------



## ImASonOfaSailor (Jun 26, 2007)

i don't understand why they don't have Tents outside of the show they could sell more stuff , they want you to go into the show but i am sure some people don't want to buy a ticket for just the vendors ..


----------



## jsaronson (Dec 13, 2011)

Cats were definitely over-represented!

Lots of German mainsheet systems. The better ones ran main and jib to clutches and then a single winch within reach of the helm. Otherwise, impossible to single hand with the forward jib winch position.

Seemed like brokers were happy with the new boat sales. Lots of smiles yesterday afternoon as they compared numbers. 

Didn't see a single boat under 45 feet I would consider buying if I were in the market.


----------



## SVAuspicious (Oct 31, 2006)

jsaronson said:


> Didn't see a single boat under 45 feet I would consider buying if I were in the market.


I definitely want the Vermont Fishing Dory from Adirondack Guideboats.


----------



## emcentar (Apr 28, 2009)

SVAuspicious said:


> I definitely want the Vermont Fishing Dory from Adirondack Guideboats.


Me too! Actually, I can't decide whether I want that or a Fatty Knees with a sailing kit. If only I could justify either one as a tender for our 28 ft boat.


----------



## JonEisberg (Dec 3, 2010)

jsaronson said:


> Cats were definitely over-represented!
> 
> Lots of German mainsheet systems. The better ones ran main and jib to clutches and then a single winch within reach of the helm. Otherwise, impossible to single hand with the forward jib winch position.
> 
> ...


I'm with you there, I was pretty underwhelmed by most of what I saw... Biggest disappointment for me was probably the XC-35... I've always loved the X-Yachts, guess I was just expecting more, can't put my finger on it, exactly... No toerail aft of the foredeck? What the hell is the rationale for that?

Speaking of German mainsheets, I wish I'd had my camera when I went aboard the Blue Jacket 40... Another boat I stepped off of thinking, 'Is that all there is?' 

If you look closely at this pic, you can see the leads of the mainsheet and self-tacking jib down to a pair of turning blocks near deck level, just forward of the shrouds... As those lines are turned over the crown/top edge of the coachroof, they are simply fed through a pair of (un)fair leads fashioned from pieces of black Starboard, with a surprisingly sharp radius... The potential for friction and chafe would appear to be extremely high... On a boat going for roughly half a million bucks, this sort of kludge re such an essential sailhandling setup simply boggles the mind...










Anyone else notice the absence of Southerly Yachts? They're bankrupt (again), another quality brand bites the dust...



SVAuspicious said:


> I definitely want the Vermont Fishing Dory from Adirondack Guideboats.


You've got impeccable taste, Dave... I can picture you in one of those, rowing while Janet sits sits holding a parasol... 

Funny how it's all the smaller boats now that seem to impress... I always love to see the latest from Chesapeake Light Craft... Fortunately, I've yet to see anything I want more than their Annapolis Wherry I built several years ago...


----------



## SVAuspicious (Oct 31, 2006)

JonEisberg said:


> You've got impeccable taste, Dave... I can picture you in one of those, rowing while Janet sits sits holding a parasol...


Janet can picture that also. *grin*


----------



## mad_machine (Dec 16, 2012)

JonEisberg said:


> Funny how it's all the smaller boats now that seem to impress... I always love to see the latest from Chesapeake Light Craft... Fortunately, I've yet to see anything I want more than their Annapolis Wherry I built several years ago...


I am going to order and build their "take apart" Pram this winter. My SS23 can't handle a full size dinghy, but the almost 4' by 4' footprint will fit nicely on her foredeck

After that, I want their expedition Wherry.

I had some fun at the expense of the kids doing knots near the entrance I came in at. Asked them if they had ever heard of a "Dragon Bowline" the girl was interested, but the guy just had to run his mouth about "having heard of that" and "I might have seen one"..

Well, asked him to make a regular bowline.. then proceeded to drag it across the ground. He got beat red when realized he had been had.. the girl just laughed, I hope she never lets him forget that


----------



## killarney_sailor (May 4, 2006)

JonEisberg said:


> I'm with you there, I was pretty underwhelmed by most of what I saw... Biggest disappointment for me was probably the XC-35... I've always loved the X-Yachts, guess I was just expecting more, can't put my finger on it, exactly... No toerail aft of the foredeck? What the hell is the rationale for that?


Watch your mouth, Jon. The Admiral fell in love with the XC-35 - she actually really liked the XP38 but realized the 35 is better for cruising. Little matter of the price of course.


----------



## JonEisberg (Dec 3, 2010)

killarney_sailor said:


> Watch your mouth, Jon. The Admiral fell in love with the XC-35 - she actually really liked the XP38 but realized the 35 is better for cruising. Little matter of the price of course.


You're right, my initial comment was probably a bit harsh, It's obviously still a very sweet boat, as are all the offerings from X-Yachts...

In fairness, I spent very little time below, probably would have grown a bit more impressed had I poked around a bit more... Still, the lack of storage space is striking on some of these smaller 'Performance Cruising' designs, I've really got to wonder where you put all your 'stuff'...

The decks seemed no more spacious or easy to navigate than on my own little 30-footer. I'm a big fan of the 'windshield' configuration on the XC Series boats, but in their effort to keep the boats looking as sleek as they do, they seem to be too low to offer much benefit. So, the sightlines forward from the helm have you looking thru the crinkly Eisenglass of the dodger instead, producing the Funhouse Mirror effect that greatly impairs visibility.

When I'm on a boat like that, one of my first impressions is _"Just imagine how much nicer this boat would be with a TILLER"_ This dual helm thing has really gotten out of control, I think it's absurd on a 35-footer, really clutters up that cockpit needlessly, in my opinion... But obviously, it's what 'The Market' _DEMANDS_ today, those dual helms are _SO_ sexy, after all... 

As far as a comparably-sized new cruising boat goes, the XC-35 suffers a bit when compared with one of my favorites seen at the show in recent memory, the Najad 355... I was very impressed with that boat, but again I might take mine with a tiller...

Moot point, however, as I'm not sure if Najad is even still in business... And then, there is that little matter of figuring out how to pay for it..


----------



## hianderson (May 1, 2008)

Really liked the xc-35 as well. That cockpit was impressive, and good space down below with a nice layout that worked. I'd prefer a traveller on the floor of the cockpit however...


----------

